# Hurting Heart



## nikinik (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello my Name is Niki and I am a mother of two and I would say that I am a pretty nice person and I love making people happy.
I thought I had a good marriage and i loved my husband and only him all the time we were together . but one day he decided he no longer wanted to be married anymore my world is now torn apart but with God's help I will make it through. He tells me that it isn't another women that he wants but I know that he is lieing because he has cheated on me a couple times before and that was his line I am not doing anything with no women and all the time he was. He told me he no longer wanted the marriage because he has grown apart from me I just feel he is lieing about everything and it is really another women . We have been together for a very long time. I could see if I cheated on him or treated him mean but I did none of this I loved him with all my heart and only him. He makes it clear everytime I speak with him that he no longer wants to be married and he doen't want me anymore. so do you all think that its another woman?


----------



## bluezone (Jan 7, 2012)

I am sorry you are going through this. Nikinik can you give us more details...how old are kids, how long have you been married and what was the reason your husband gave you for not wanting to be married anymore? Do you suspect he is cheating currently? How has your marriage been?


----------



## nikinik (Mar 1, 2016)

We have been togther for 32 years and married 20 of the 32 our kids are grown . the reason he gave me is that he just doesn't wanna be married and he has grown apart from me . Yes i think he is cheating bluezone . He just started acting funny toward me he never wanted to do things with me never wanted to kiss me or hug me just no affection at all never wanted to take pictures with me just crazy stuff this started arount november 2015


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Niki. Nice to meet you but sorry you had to come here.

How old is your husband? I ask because if he is similar to my age, I might be able to give you some perspective. 

Since he told you he has cheated twice, would you want him back, even if he is not cheating this time?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

nikinik;

welcome, and sorry about your husband.

i hope you find some solace, understanding and comfort here.

i would post your full story in 'general relationship', or 'coping with infidelity' and you will get a lot of responses.


----------

